# You can now craft clothes!!



## Antonio (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone excited? I am!!!


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 18, 2018)

I was very glad to see this today! Kind of takes my mind off the awful catch rate of the butterfly event...


----------



## Shele (Jan 18, 2018)

I love it!! First thing I made was the fluffy dress! Lol It's so cute!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm excited they rolled out this update. I've already got the bunny outfit and the mod shirt crafting. I noticed they added a pink hoodie after I filled my crafting slots, so that's the next in line. I still have a handful of clothes to buy from the market, but I should have enough pieces to get my animals looking fresh! I really hope we will be able to dress our animals in the next console version.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 18, 2018)

Shele said:


> I love it!! First thing I made was the fluffy dress! Lol It's so cute!



That's the first thing I made too!

I was hoping for a few more hair accessories.. hopefully that will come soon!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Are the clothes to craft new ones, already in game ones or a combination?


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 18, 2018)

They seem to be ones that aren't carried by Mabel or Kicks.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 18, 2018)

They don't have Thick Glasses, Cafe Uniform and Orange Sandals yet. (I know the Rainbow Feather is saved for the Festivale) I hope they'll have more in someday.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2018)

oyy to hell with crafting clothes i'm tryna craft some villagers since they don't wanna drop Bob

;(


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 18, 2018)

not gonna be crafting clothes until they (hopefully) put out the rainbow plaid shorts I've been dying to get since NOVEMBER


----------



## Sundance99 (Jan 18, 2018)

I’m very happy with the clothes crafting!  Makes up for the Rover event (at least for me)&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

I got the Plaid Skirt, Lace-Up Boots and and Tortoise Glasses so far, just because I knew those were things I would wear, and I actually didn't care for the Tortoise Glasses, I think they should have made them darker colored/less orange. Wearing the boots and skirts now though! =D


----------



## procyonlotor (Jan 19, 2018)

It's like they knew how close I was to completing my clothing catalog...  I am excited though, it's nice to see new stuff! And hopefully they'll keep updating the craftable clothing like they do with the furniture.


----------



## J087 (Jan 19, 2018)

Finally a Pom-pom hat! Winter is almost over...


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> not gonna be crafting clothes until they (hopefully) put out the rainbow plaid shorts I've been dying to get since NOVEMBER



I'm wearing them now! I hope you get them soon - they are so cute!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 20, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I'm wearing them now! I hope you get them soon - they are so cute!
> 
> cut cut



AMSOWMWOWOW I'M CRYING IM SO JEALOUS WHY


----------

